# New Member



## Rohan 1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello All,

I am a new member and am glad to have found this forum. I am Australian and am from a rural, practical Australian background. I am proud to say so because of those in my league that have gone before me. 

I am very inclined to want to chat about all things WWII and especially all the airbourne theatres involved in the historic conflict. If anyone believes that they know what my origins arm me with, then I would love to hear your comment and share the views that I hold. Respect is held for all views, comments and anecdotes.

Cheers,

Rohan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

G'day Rohan, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

welcome mate. hope you become a regular.


----------



## Rohan 1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I just might!!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site, Rohan...... Geeze, another digger !!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2008)

They breeding like rabbits! Welcome Rohan!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2008)

What is it down there? Something in the water? ha ha ha

Welcome Rohan. Glad you found us.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh for f*ck sake....not ANOTHER bl**dy one..!? What the h*ll are you guys doing there, down under, don't you have work to go to, rugby and cricket to play, Fosters to drink among other things....you probably already do alot of those "among other things"...NOW STOP THAT!(thinks to himself....breed like f*cking bunnies)













Oh yeah....right....sorry....welcome to the family mate...I'm the normal one around here, it won't take you long to realize that!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2008)

Dear God, another bloody Vicky, but hey at least for once we are beating them in the medals table  Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2008)

Horror !!!!!

Anyway, wekcome to the forum and greetings from Poland Rohan.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 24, 2008)

For the record I don't know ANYONE who actually drinks Fosters in Australia. if they are they are probably a tourist


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2008)

> For the record I don't know ANYONE who actually drinks Fosters in Australia. if they are they are probably a tourist



See, Lucky, I told you! The only Fosters diggers know is an eyewear company.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for not taking your word for it NJ....


----------



## Heinz (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome rohan and yes lucky is the only normal person here


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Dear God, another bloody Vicky, but hey at least for once we are beating them in the medals table  Welcome.



Bl**dy Poms!!


----------



## chook (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome too Rohan although I'm usually a read only new member myself because I'm a busy self employed boilermaker with newborn twins (cause apparently we breed like rabbits down here?!). I'm in Sydney and glad to finally have someone on this forum close to home. And yes I too dont know anyone who drinks Fosters.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2008)

> because I'm a busy self employed boilermaker with *newborn twins *(cause apparently we *breed like rabbits *down here?!).



the truth shall set you free!!


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)




----------

